# Shooting a pig (bad day) and a warning



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

OK, I'm finally ready to talk about it. The first time I ever shot a pig, which was a few weeks ago. I had a 38 pistol. I've always been a pretty good shot, so I put a pile of corn on the ground, and while he was eating, stood about 6 feet away and pulled the trigger. To my dismay, the pig squealed and ran off, limping badly on his left foreleg and bleeding from his nose. I don't need to go through the whole, long, horrifying ordeal minute by minute (and it DID take several minutes). In short, I would wait until he was perfectly still, take aim and shoot, and he would squeal and run off again. I would then follow for another shot. We tried three different kinds of .38 ammo, including hollow points, and finally, after I think SEVEN shots, I hit the mark and the poor thing died pretty much instantly. I thought I was going to be ill.

The catch is that the hole I made when I finally fired the killing shot was no more than ONE-QUARTER OF AN INCH from the hole I made in his head the first time I shot him. The rest of the shots were grouped less than an inch away from those two holes. People always say, draw a line from one eye to the opposite ear, do it again on the other side, shoot where the lines cross. Fine and dandy, but nobody ever talks about the angle of entry, and I think that's what gave my pig a horrible, terrifying death and myself probably my worst butchering experience ever. I can't express how awful it was. Especially the part when he went over to the fence where his parents were standing and tried to get in with them, for protection I suppose.

So can anybody tell me, what is the proper angle of entry? Where exactly does the pig's brain lie? Is it the size of a thimble? What the H--- happened? I was going to open up his head and find the bullets, but just didn't have the stomach for it, so I buried it instead.

I'm also sharing this with you folks so that anybody who does take on the job of shooting a pig realizes, as I did not, that even if you shoot at just the right spot, it can go terribly, terribly wrong. I personally will not do it again until I see a picture of a pig's skull, with an outline of flesh, so I know EXACTLY, FROM EVERY ANGLE, what I'm supposed to be shooting at.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

sorry for your horrid experience......from all I've read and my experience is that you draw a line from base of each ear to corner of the opposite eye and where the lines cross you shot them about 1/2 to 3/4 inch above that crossing point....and the bullet entry should be at a 90 degree angle to the slope of the skull....it is very easy...as you found out....to miss this mark......I use a small bowl with a bit of milk, egg (hey it is the last meal), and some sweet grain.....as they are sucking up this treat I pop them from about 6 inches away with a 22 long rifle delivered with my pistol...their head remains rock solid and outside of one bad experience using a 22 short the last 20+ years have been incident free.

I do have a neighbor who once shot his pig 6 times with a 22....came and got my 357 and shot him six more times....then shot him 3 more times with the 22 since he had run out of ammo for the 357 (38 loads)...the pig finally died but it made a very poor carcass due to a almost total lack of bleed out....you do have my sympathy.....


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

He wasn't against the fence to get his parent's help, so don't let that thought worry you. 

We were given an old 850 pound sow and I climbed up on the shed because the boar that weighed 1000 wasn't friendly. I usuallt use a 22 magnum rifle or a 22 pistol, this time I wanted to try a 357 revolver. I made a perfect shot and she walked off unconcerned. When she came back by, there was a trickle of blood from the hole, which was in exactly the right spot. I gave her another, touching the first hole, and she dropped like they are supposed to. I had never shot one so big before.

Maybe you could find a butcher to give you a head and you could saw it in half and remember the layout. A nice butcher might even saw it in half for you.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

A slaughter's worst nightmare and you have my heartfelt sympathy. I am pretty confident about most aspects of my animals life but I don't do the killing because my huge fear is that I would make a cock-up of it and the last moments of life would be of fear and pain. Stupid I know but I just can't get my head around it - so Kevin deals with it. 

He uses a .22 rifle at a point between, and slightly above, the eyes with the barrel about 1" from the head - so virtually point blank range - and the pig quite literally falls into the feeding dish. To date (touch wood) there hasn't been a disaster. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Very sorry that you had such a bad experience. I think you're right about the angle of entry being a little off because of his head being down. The tilt of his head will position the brain completely differently. If the hog is looking directly at you, you want to aim just slightly above where the x crosses. With his head down, you would need to aim just a little below the ears.

I also agree with Ronney. I wait until I can get no more than 6 inches away. It's just too easy to miss otherwise.

Try not to let it shake you too much. You'll learn the technique, and it'll go much better next time.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

I know just how you feel:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=102733 

I raised just one this year and she dropped like a rock with the single .22 in the sweet spot between eyes and ears delivered by rifle. I fired from "pig level" while she was enjoying fresh milk and ripe pears. Don't let one bad experience put you off for good.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

We always shoot them one inch about where everyone else is shooting them. We only had one that didn't drop immediately. I think that is more of how far the bullet goes in. I wouldn't use a 38 special since I've seen them bounce off of wood. We always use a .22.

Bobg


----------



## 2story (Apr 6, 2005)

i too had a very similar experience, that is why I use a 12ga. slug i walk beside the animal, aim behind the ear and forward into the head, I have never had a problem with this method, I believe it can be done with a lot less fire power, i do not have the skill nor the heart to experiment.


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

we always slit the pigs neck and let them bleed out. its a little messy and takes some help but works great.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

We do too Scorpian - after it's dead!

I rather hope that your not telling us that you use the sticking method of killing. Unnecessary and cruel in this day and age of fire power and stun guns. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to second the idea of the 12gauge with a slug. Even if you miss the exact spot, the concussion renders the pig unconsious and you can slit. Obviously, the .22 and .38 work, but the 12ga never DOESN'T work! I too have had a bad experience with a small calibre and lack the confidence to ever try again.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

As has been mentioned, I think there are two issues here. The angle of penetration and the distance. I use a 22 rifle and it's almost touching when I pull the trigger. 

I'm sorry you had to experience that, but it does happen. Killing our food is the least pleasant of all the chores.

On another note, I grew up in Lynnwood and was in the first graduating class of Lynnwood high. Class of '73. Did you go there?


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Rockin'B said:


> Killing our food is the least pleasant of all the chores.


Yup, ain't that the truth. The upside is that our girl was having a fine meal when killed rather than being trundled off to the butcher or (forbid the thought, factory raised & processed).

As for sticking to kill being "cruel" - some fellers smarter than I am in the pig department consider that method the quickest and most humane. I tend to grow mine on the rather heavy side or I'd try it myself. As it is I'm glad I get to eat them before they eat me.

:1pig:


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Mr Dot, have you ever seen a pig being stuck? You don't say that you have and I presume your going on what has been told to you. I have seen them stuck and it is neither quick or humane. Think about it.

This morning the slaughterer came to kill our freezer beast. As it happened, when he arrived the beast in question was facing the gate with ears pricked forward in curiosity. The chap got out of his ute, asked if that was the beast, I said yes and within seconds the beast was on the ground as dead as a doornail. THAT is quick and humane and it's what I want for my pigs. 
I don't want my pigs stressed out by several people having to hold it down while another cuts it's throat, or more properly, goes into the heart, and then leaves it there to bleed to death. Don't tell me that the animal does'nt feel fear and pain for the last minutes of it's life. And we have the cheek to call ourselves civilised - I don't think.

As small as this country is, we have some of the highest animal welfare codes in the world and it's been brought about by countries we export to who demand a high standard. The fact that these same countries could do with looking at their own animal welfare codes seems to have escaped them.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes Ronnie...I agree with you completely. With domesticated animals, we have the option of rendering them unconscious prior to killing (bleeding). Why someone wouldn't excercise that option is baffling.

What experience does anyone have with the hammer gun/stun gun? That seems to be a viable option without any mess or fuss. As long as the animal is in a chute etc. it would be easy enough I would think. Thoughts?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I would never use a 12 ga and slug to kill a pig. Theres a huge danger of overpenetration. The trick is to get close enough to hit the spot you want. That means inches and not feet


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I used to hunt wild hogs and the catch dogs would grab the hog by the ear then you stab the hog in the heart. They die real fast..no grunting or movements then after that...we ice them and bring them home and have them hung by their feet then go around gutting the said pig after bleeding the throat area. Works good for us. Stab in the heart is guranteed quick death.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Junin toiro.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Bump for Laura


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> I used to hunt wild hogs and the catch dogs would grab the hog by the ear then you stab the hog in the heart. They die real fast..no grunting or movements then after that...we ice them and bring them home and have them hung by their feet then go around gutting the said pig after bleeding the throat area. Works good for us. Stab in the heart is guranteed quick death.


no need in cutting the throat after its been dead, the heart isnt pumping the only blood your draing is in the chest cavity...mink


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

No matter how practiced you are, this will happen occasionally. Sometimes it's just the pig's skull. They all differ slightly. Anyone who tells you it has never happened to them either haven't killed many pigs or is lying.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry Zeal but it has never happened to us - and believe me, I am not lieing. It is a slaughter's worst nightmare and I (and I guess Kevin too) breath a huge sigh of relief when the pig falls over into it's feed trough. That's with a .22 at point blank range. 30 years of killing pigs has never seen us haveing to chase one around to put it out of the misery we inflicted on it.

We're not clever, we've just got it right.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

overpenetration? There is no such thing. The first mistake is using a pistol. Even at short range there is too much variability. Use something with the sights further apart. The second problem is using a slow velocity round such as any non-magnum pistol or a 22. Slow velocity rounds don't have a shock wave effect on damage so what you damage is what you hit. A high velocity round will have a cone of damage once it breaks the skin, so if you are an inch off the shock wave will take care of it for you. I use an sks with hollow points and plan on an exit wound. (so make sure there isn't another pig standing in the path of an exiting fragment) I imagine the skull anatomy as I take aim and plan on taking out both hemispheres of the brain or to disrupt the base of the skull, so either from the side or straight on, but you have to know what parts of the brain are where in relation to your entrance wound. Yes you can use a 22 if you are a crack shot, but most of us aren't. 22's were designed for plinking and target shooting. sks and other rifles used by various militaries are designed to kill. Save a pig skull and study it so you learn where the parts are. The brain is actually a bit further back than you probably imagine. They have big sinuses to help with the sense of smell and blowing out a sinus will only inflict pain, not necessarily kill it.




Bearfootfarm said:


> I would never use a 12 ga and slug to kill a pig. Theres a huge danger of overpenetration. The trick is to get close enough to hit the spot you want. That means inches and not feet


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

What breed of dog does not eat the skull? All we ever find after the dogs have the head is a couple of teeth, if that.

Yeah I can see why you'd use a 22. My situation is much more rural.





RedneckPete said:


> My experience with a .22 is that shot placement it CRITICAL. I use the .22 because letting a .303 round rip 600 feet from a major road and 300 feet from a golf course is sure to attract attention. The .22 is discrete, and will do the job, but if I had the option, I would opt for something bigger.
> 
> I have analyzed pig skulls after being shot, (cleaned off perfectly for me by my willing dogs) and have found that the .22 penetrates the brain cavity, but doesn't leave the other side of the skull. The brain on a 250 lb hog is a little bigger then a golf ball, thus the critical shot placement. When shot perfectly, the pig suffers catastrophic brain damage, and is without doubt instantly brain dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

you must be a better shot than the rest of us. If there are other homesteaders around you, maybe you could charge 20 bucks to take the shot and let them take it from there. 




Ronney said:


> Sorry Zeal but it has never happened to us - and believe me, I am not lieing. It is a slaughter's worst nightmare and I (and I guess Kevin too) breath a huge sigh of relief when the pig falls over into it's feed trough. That's with a .22 at point blank range. 30 years of killing pigs has never seen us haveing to chase one around to put it out of the misery we inflicted on it.
> 
> We're not clever, we've just got it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I'd worry about someone who enjoyed that part. OTOH, people who have never done it tend not to appreciate the animals as much, nor do they appreciate the work involved. I've noticed that my kids waste less food since they know where the food comes from.





Rockin'B said:


> Killing our food is the least pleasant of all the chores.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

We sold a couple pigs to some friends who don't want to use the local slaughter shop. They have a friend (who is a butcher) who will butcher for them, however, he won't do the kill. He's never done the kill.....?????? Weird, huh? I guess I'd say he is really a meat cutter - and I wonder if he's handled anything but a de-headed, de-hided, already gutted carcass. 

So, DH will be shooting two pigs. Even though the guy that is buying the pigs is a big hunter. He doesn't want to shoot them either. I find all this very strange behavior from two grown men who hunt, and one of whom is 'in' this line of work. 

This thread is very timely for DH. He's going to read it before he does the deed. He has never hunted in his life, but has butchered rabbits, chickens, and a goat before. Nothing as big as a hog, or a cow. He will make his fire arm choice, and location of shot based on this thread, I'm sure. So, thanks guys.

Niki


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't, and unless things get REALLY BAD will not, do my own pigs. Too much work and stink. With that said; my dad and grand-dad thought shooting a pig was a waste of money. They'd grab a 3# drilling hammer or 8# sledge if it was a big or mean one then they'd give the porker a good swat between the ears. Followed up by the 'pig sticker' into the heart. I never saw one not drop on the spot.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I took a meat course when I was at Cornell, and they stunned the pig with electricity and then stuck it in the throat. As I recall, the stun was delivered with a collar type arrangement. Probably not something the average homesteader would want to use.

Jennifer


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

GeorgeK said:


> you must be a better shot than the rest of us. If there are other homesteaders around you, maybe you could charge 20 bucks to take the shot and let them take it from there.


We've had the same experience over 25 years....except the first year when I used a 357 and about five years ago when I tried a 22 short....the rest have all been with a 22 pistol with long rifle ammo........letting them drink some goodies from a bowl holds their heads steady and you have plenty of time to take aim......I've been known to draw a target on their head when teaching someone else how to place the shot......but to each their own.....my three go on thursday a week....


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Perhaps it does have something to do with being a better shot - it's bloody hard to be a bad shot when the rifle is only an inch from it's head!

.22's are not designed for "plinking and target shooting". It is a lethal weapon very capable of killing - and sadly a 16 year old has just been hauled through the courts here for accidentally killing his father with a .22 rifle. His father was 30 feet from him. Hardly plinking.

Many slaughters here use a .22 or .222 to drop a beast. Believe me, there are no second shots. 

I can't comment on pistols as it is illegal to own them here without a special liscense and an affiliation to a pistol club, but for most domestic killing a .22 is large enough and as one chap said to me, anything else is over-kill as he was aiming to eat it, not blow it to smithereens.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

Good thread, I hope I will not have to do the kill myself, but I do want to make sure it is quick and painless. Our first year we had a guy come and shoot two with a rifle. The first one droped, the it took two shots for the second one. 
I would like to know what ya all think about the taste of the meat when it is stressed before it dies. I found the meat from the frist one was sweet as expected but the second one all had an off 'strong' taste. I figure it is the adrenaline kicked up by fear. I find the same is with a deer or moose that is run before the kill.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

Milkwitch said:


> Good thread, I hope I will not have to do the kill myself, but I do want to make sure it is quick and painless. Our first year we had a guy come and shoot two with a rifle. The first one droped, the it took two shots for the second one.
> I would like to know what ya all think about the taste of the meat when it is stressed before it dies. I found the meat from the frist one was sweet as expected but the second one all had an off 'strong' taste. I figure it is the adrenaline kicked up by fear. I find the same is with a deer or moose that is run before the kill.


I don't know for sure but for many years in England you couldn't even sell meat unless it had been "baited" by dogs. The people felt that the meat that had been baited and put under stress was far superior. 
Depending on where the second pig was shot it can taint the meat. Blow up the guts and/or the bladder and you have a mess. :shrug:


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have the strength and dexterity to kill a pig with a hammer you almost certainly have the ability to butcher. The learning curve is pretty fast. I guess it boils down to wether you have more time or money, but yeah, stunning with a hammer is the same as stunning with a bullet as far as the pig is concerned. From the person's standpoint, sometimes it is better to not be in the pen, or they are simply more skilled in killing with a firearm as opposed to a hammer.




watcher said:


> I don't, and unless things get REALLY BAD will not, do my own pigs. Too much work and stink. With that said; my dad and grand-dad thought shooting a pig was a waste of money. They'd grab a 3# drilling hammer or 8# sledge if it was a big or mean one then they'd give the porker a good swat between the ears. Followed up by the 'pig sticker' into the heart. I never saw one not drop on the spot.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I've killed many animals of various sizes in varying conditions and with various weapons. It must be the velocity of the 22 that does the job, but sometimes I think their skulls just get plain thick. The last 2 I did were in the 450 range. I dropped the female immediately. The male took 5 shots with a 9mm and then 6 with a 357. I didn't use the 22, as I had in the past, because of their size; perhaps I should have, but I still don't trust it on an animal that big. I hit that male clean over and over and the 357 should have easily worked, but it didn't. Next time it is going to be the 306 or the 308, high caliber and high velocity on an animal that large. It's what we use on them in the wild and on other large animals, quick and highly effective.


'usband o' G


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

From everything I've heard from the old timers around my neck of the woods, the trick is to shoot at POINT BLANK range. Six feet away was too far. I have a friend who traps and shoots as many wild pigs as he can, cause they're destroying his cattle pastures, and he always just puts the gun barrel through the trap and shoots 'em right in back of the head.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We always Stick them!! That way we don't loose the Blood or Brain.

big rockpile


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

GeorgeK said:


> you must be a better shot than the rest of us. If there are other homesteaders around you, maybe you could charge 20 bucks to take the shot and let them take it from there.


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everybody for all your input and sympathy. I knew you'd understand, and not run screaming to the ASPCA.



BobK said:


> I've been known to draw a target on their head when teaching someone else how to place the shot


Hey Bob, Got any pics? I'd really like to see a target on a pig's head.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

sorry no pics....but we did dust our three hogs today and I had a friend who wanted to help. I guided him through the stunning and the sticking with different pigs. When he was going to stun one of the pigs ( a duroc) I took a red keel and mashed the point onto the skull at the sweet spot.........a wee bit of coaching and having a 'red dot' to shoot at assured that everything went fine....and it did!

We were able to process the three pigs in 4.5 hours.....we did add a bit of technology this year...a 12 volt winch instead of chain hoist...this was a big plus and major time saver....and using the sawzall to split the carcass...that worked slick....the three pigs taped out at 345, 325, and 250........


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

I worked at a "factory farm" for hogs.I Know I knoW..I hated the job but needed to feed my family.Not a nice place to work at all.At work we used a 22cal bolt gun..The shot would go off and send a bolt out about 3 inches..We always put it rite against the head.There was never any instruction on how to do this or where the brain is.But It always worked..At home I used a 22 rifle and always put as near the head as I could.usually touching.Both ways killed instantly with some flailing.Our pigs at home were friendly and well fed and cared for..The hogs at work were stressed out drugged out overcrowded canabalistic beasts.I hated the job.not the pigs.Such a pity that places like this are allowed to exist.but the masses need their pork chops.They can have ,em/.no flavor no color and no compassion.
my 2 cents
Gord


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think alot of the people expecting the pig to "die" from a shot to the head are kidding themselves. I've seen the amish do it with a sledge hammer and a sticking knife. This takes two people. I use a 9MM hollow point, point blank to stun. 

The proper way to kill a hog is stun and stick.
If done correctly the the pig feels nothing. This is due to the fact that the stun ( lasts about 10 seconds) is used to stick the pig (not in the throat) in the aorta just above the heart. This causes a sudden loss of blood pressure to the head. This passes the pig out for good. This also leaves the heart pumping to vacate all the blood from the pig. If done right. The kill takes less than 10 seconds.

If you can't kill your hogs right you should leave it to the pros. A hog needs to be killed right if you want the meat to keep and taste good. Meat that is full of blood can spoil in only a few days...........even in the freezer.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

If it is stored at temperatures below which bacteria can grow, then it doesn't matter if it is full of blood or not as far as spoilage goes, despite the fact that blood is a wonderful food for bacteria (hence blood agar in petri dishes)but it will change the flavor of the meat. People who don't like it or are not used to it usually describe the flavor of un-bled pork as metallic. Personally I think the flavor is better if it is bled.





stanb999 said:


> If you can't kill your hogs right you should leave it to the pros. A hog needs to be killed right if you want the meat to keep and taste good. Meat that is full of blood can spoil in only a few days...........even in the freezer.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

My bad kill tasted fine; in fact, I can't tell the difference. We always get as much blood out as we can and it certainly helps to still have a beating heart but this doesn't happen too often. If you've killed the brain then the heart stops with the exception of some reptiles. I think just about every one has a story of a bad kill and in the case of wild game it is almost impossible to get a kill as clean as shooting an animal in a pen in your yard, but we still eat the meat even if it was gut shot. I think the only way a person gets to be a pro is through practice. I've killed many many animals in a variety of ways and I still mess up every great once in a while.

Husband o'G


----------



## littledoe (May 26, 2006)

My heart goes out to you friend. I still get nerved up over the killing part too. I guess if the killing were easy for any of us, then the sacrifice of God given food might never be appreciated. After all the kind advice given here, I'm sure it will get easier.

Malissa in Texas


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, I worry about people who "enjoy" the killing. I also bless the pig after I've stuck it.




littledoe said:


> My heart goes out to you friend. I still get nerved up over the killing part too. I guess if the killing were easy for any of us, then the sacrifice of God given food might never be appreciated. After all the kind advice given here, I'm sure it will get easier.
> 
> Malissa in Texas


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

This is probably getting a little off topic, but I too would have concerns about people that "enjoy" killing. Although I'm on the scene, I don't do the killing but I know that both my first husband and my present partner, pysched (sp?) themselves up to do it - and both were/are mentally and physically drained by the time we've got the animal on the hooks. 

George, I don't go as far as blessing it but I'm no less aware of the fact that the animal has given it's life so that I can eat. I don't think I will ever become so hardened that I don't care.

We kill our own sheep and pigs but can't handle the beef. The homekill guy, who literally kills 100's in a year, still likes to have a clean kill. He once told me that although that's his income and he will have forgotten the beast by tomorrow, at *that time* he is aware that he is taking a life. It's not something he "enjoys" but somebody has to do it and he's good at it.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

a 22 long rifle will kill any hog no matter what size thats my O.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

js2743

I suspected that it would but the caliber just seems too small. Have you done a bunch like that? I'd have thought the 357 would have been fine. Just seemed like he wouldn't go down and I'm not new to this. Maybe the high velocity penitrates the brain case more effectively and the smaller round insures penitration? Just don't know. My butcher doesn't kill, strange huh.

Husband o'G


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Not true. The heart has a limited capacity to pump all on its own, so even if you decapitated the pig with a guillotine, the heart would still pump for at least a few minutes and would eventually shut down simply due to low blood volume. It is wired to the medulla for much of its rhythm, so when you do a head shot, unless you destroy the medulla (very small) the heart still has all its wiring, and will continue to beat until it bleeds out. Most headshots, assuming you enter the brain will kill the pig on its own, although it may take minutes to days to die, depending upon whether it is dying from brain trauma, bleeding or eventually infection. The purpose of the shot is to stun it so it sits still for you to stick it. Like others have mentioned, you could do the same with a bolt or a hammer, or like some slaughterhouses have used, electricity (electroshock). If shooting it stopped the heart immediately then there would be no point in sticking it since the heart isn't pumping and it wouldn't bleed. If you wanted to simply hang it to let it bleed after it is dead you would need to wait several days since nearly immediately after death the blood starts to clot. You would need to wait several days for the clots to lyse on their own.




GeorgiaberryM said:


> ...it certainly helps to still have a beating heart but this doesn't happen too often. If you've killed the brain then the heart stops with the exception of some reptiles. .
> 
> Husband o'G


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

When I worked for the crew that killed all the pseudo rabbies out of Minnesota and parts of Iowa and South Dakota, we would run the hogs (large feeder sized and above) into shoots and onto a "restrainer" (basically a v-shaped conveyer that trapped their legs). A hog would then be shot above the eyes with a spike gun (either fired from 22 blanks or a pnuematic); this usually killed them. After the spike we would then hit with a 440 volt electric wand and this would force their head up through muscle contraction. A guy at the end would then slit their throats from ear to ear. After that they would then fall into an auger bin and be augered up into a truck carrying them to a fertilizer plant. 

I believe that this is how they often kill them commercially minus the auger and truck part. 

I know that the spike would kill them if properly placed. However, because of volume they all didn't get the spike in the exact location required. More than once, I've seen a hog running around in the kill floor with a spike gun sticking of its head like a mutiated unicorn.

I guess my point is that the target area for immediate death is fairly small and is as others have already stated. Slightly above the the intersection of the x between the eyes and ears. A 22 should work just fine if up close and target placement is good. 

Off topic but I can no longer be around confined hogs do to developing some serious allergies while working this job.


----------

